
Ask HN: How often do you get contacted via HN? - ryanlm
Cold emailed, about being a technical co founder or anything.
======
benjamincburns
I'd guess 5-10 times per year.

The bulk of these have been mostly positive followup questions to comments
I've posted here. I admit that in a few cases I've dropped the ball and not
gotten back to people. I do apologize for that.

I've also received two or three negative e-mails from people who didn't like
my comments/posts, which is a little odd, as I don't tend to be too
controversial on here. One of these was I think prompted by a misunderstanding
of the message I was trying to convey. I would have responded but the person
in question was using an e-mail anonymizer which didn't support return
messages.

The most impactful relationship I've formed via HN was when I contacted
Sebastian Macke to discuss my networking setup for jor1k. We don't speak to
one another often, but since I still happily maintain the server which
supplies network access to the jor1k demo we do contact one another every now
and then.

------
chollida1
A couple of times a week, though alot of my posts are explaining how the
financial markets work and include a blurb to reach out to me with any
questions.

I dedicate atleast one lunch a week to going out for coffee with someone who
wants some mentoring, had mixed results with this. About half the people I
have coffee with come from HN.

About once a month a blogger/reporter will read something I wrote and ask to
do an interview about said topic.

People want to talk and learn, but its up to you to reach out and get things
started.

------
dsacco
About once a week, give or take a week here and there.

So maybe 35 times a year?

I have a standing policy to answer everyone who reaches out to me through HN
because I enjoy talking with people and making new connections.

------
cottonseed
I'm the opposite of the other answers here. Apart from a Who's Hiring post,
once or twice in 5yrs? Essentially never.

------
kiloreux
I had few job offers from HN actually,even though I am not even that active on
it, unfortunately I have never took one since none of them was remote and I am
still pursuing my masters in AI and Robotics in a far country.

~~~
ryanlm
My first instinct was that it was some kind of scam, but apparently these
people did some hard research into my publicly available information
(LinkedIn, etc). They didn't mention their name which almost set off a red
flag for me.

------
J_Darnley
Never. All email addresses posted here are only collected for spam.

